# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Request] dear KillerJohn... Please change the data storage method to the server storage method

## duse0001

Can you create data by storing it on a server? I think it would be useful to use it on multiple PCs, and it would be convenient to back up the data automatically.
Above all, I think the method is too old-fashioned. Could you make it for server-based use for convenience?

----------


## User5981

> Can you create data by storing it on a server? I think it would be useful to use it on multiple PCs, and it would be convenient to back up the data automatically.
> Above all, I think the method is too old-fashioned. Could you make it for server-based use for convenience?


Why not doing it by yourself by syncing your stat_tracker folder with Onedrive, Google drive etc... ?

----------


## johnbl

Jesus Christ. Sometimes the requests are just baffling

----------


## knight84

is their somewhere an dis**** button...

----------

